# Japanese Moss Balls



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

I just ordered moss balls, I saw them in a tank at Petsmart while getting supplies and looked them up on the internet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marimo

I didn't see anything negative about them and apparently they consume nitrates so that would be good for my oscar tank where I can't really keep live plants. They are a tad pricey.


----------



## karys (Aug 29, 2010)

I am going to get some of these too, they do look good.
I found them a cheaper alternative to other plants!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They are pretty neat. We have one in our community tank and it routinely changes spots in the tank because our loaches shove it around


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

We have 3 and I love them. We started with one and it was pretty cool so when they went on sale at Petsmart we got a couple more. They are easy to care for and have survived a ton. Sometimes they float. Not often, but sometimes.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I've always thought they were super neat (apparently shrimp love them too) but sadly they seem to be hard to find where I live.


----------

